# Athens Archery Canadian Staff program.



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens Archery www.athensarchery.com is looking to expand its Canadian Staff.

We are having an open enrollment in Canada. If you are interested in applying
send me an email 

[email protected]


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

when do you come out with the 2011 models. I like the looks of the accomplice 34 but am interested to see what else comes out.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dh1 said:


> when do you come out with the 2011 models. I like the looks of the accomplice 34 but am interested to see what else comes out.


We are working on their development right now.

I dont have a date yet.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

sent in an email.

Thanks


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

What strings come on these bows?


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Rodney,

I've sent you an email.

Thanks,

Dan.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Rodney, I would love to send one on but this is not the time for me, but you should have lots of very good shooters to pic from.

best of luck

Reed


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dh1 said:


> What strings come on these bows?


Terminal Velocity... 452X 

Speed nocks installed.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good luck to everyone. I shot one (accomplice 34) at the R100 in Saginaw Mi. and it was realy nice. Wish this was a better time for me!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT 2011 contracts


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rodney could you tell me how much the youth bow protoge is?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dh1 said:


> Rodney could you tell me how much the youth bow protoge is?


MSRP $399 and we cant keep them in stock...they are truly in a league of their own.


----------



## Spartan Hunter (Jan 9, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen, let me tell you , shoot any of the Athens bows and I guarantee you'll fall in love with them. Having an oppoturnity to shoot for a company like Athens is truely amazing. I took a leap of faith last year without even trying the bow out, I'm now about to order my 3rd Athens . Genuinely a classy organization, with an amazing product and great bunch staff shooters to be associated with.

And if you have any questions Rodney is really quick at answering Pm's and as most of you already know a really great guy!


----------

